# Making it look easy..



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

This guy knows what to do with that Tele .. Shut up and just play .. I like this one. Headphones on and volume on ten.


----------



## fishinsassy (Jul 2, 2014)

*Nice*

Fender nice but love my OLD Gretch-es


----------

